# Tympanostomy tubes



## srmarion (Nov 4, 2010)

We have a situation where the FNP cannot view an eardrum due to impacted cerumen and tympanostomy tubes.  Provider successfully removed both with curette.  My question is this.  Can the removal of tym. tubes be coded as a removal of a foreign object?  Can removal of cerumen also be coded?  This pt. also has strep pharyngitis and an E/M will be billed. 

Any help will be appreciated.

Sandra Marion, CPC


----------

